# Odysee 92 garage door lock/handle



## muggie (Mar 22, 2011)

hi,i am currently having great difficulty tracking down a door handle/lock assembly for the garage door on my 2005 chausson odysee 92,the lock assembly is ok,but the plastic release handle has broken,any help and advice would be gretly appreciated,


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Highbridge in Somerset hold a good stock of Chausson spares. They also appear to have a good spares ordering system with Chausson.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

they will buy the locks in from somewhere such as Zadi or Vecam...try cak tanks website or http://www.vecam.it/it/prodotti/componenti


----------



## muggie (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks,tried vecam and zadi,not made or stocked by them,if i could figure out how to post a picture of the handle it might help,lol


----------

